# insurance query



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all
I have a letter from my old insurance company stating that I have 5 years no claims on my golf cabrio. I have stood my golf up for nearly 3 years and want to put it back on the road this year. Does anyone know of a company which will honour the letter and reinstate my 5 years ncd. I have 9 years on another policy which is my daily driver. But the price difference with the 5 years ncd is around £100 cheaper.

Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the Co-op is the only insurer that will honour NCB up to 3 years old. The rest only accept NCB up to 2 years old (some 12 months).


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Many thanks will get a quote from them and see what its like they wouldnt touch my merc as it was too high a risk


----------

